

Make you local web-server publicly available with ProxyLocal - mmayernick
http://proxylocal.com/

======
dools
This is a fantastic idea! Will make remote collaboration much more simple (at
the moment we forward ports on the firewall etc. and have dyndns setups - much
harder to do this on an ad-hoc basis especially if you're not at home!)

------
makethetick
At first I didn't see the point of this but I suppose it makes it easier than
messing with firewall rules on your router and pointing a domain at it.

Does it still work with a dynamic IP?

~~~
mmayernick
I was running a dynamic dns updater with some settings on my router and
everything, and you can definitely do that. ProxyLocal is just so easy though
- you just type "proxylocal" and it gives you a url that works, regardless of
your ip address, router settings, etc. The other advantage is then you don't
have to permanently open a route to your dev box just to let people check
something out.

